# Is Xanax safe to take when working on the railroad?



## matt.bratton (Oct 23, 2014)

I know this question isn't directly related to Amtrak, but it is serious. I've been a Conductor on a freight railroad for about 3 weeks, and I'm having a lot of problems with anxiety. There is still a lot to the job that I still don't know, and that is unsettling as well. I even considered quitting the job the other day. I wish I can go away somewhere for a couple of days, but I'm on call 6 days a week. Any tips to help with this? I can't really enjoy my job.


----------



## amamba (Oct 23, 2014)

Matt - I can't really help with regards to your question, but if you username is your full name (first and last name) I would consider changing it if you are going to make personal posts like this. I would hate for someone IRL to google you and this come up.

Good luck.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 23, 2014)

I've used Xanex in the past and do not recall having any mentao "side effects". However, I do know that anxiety meds and anitdepressants can affect people in different ways.

I strongly urge anyone considering either type of med to consult a psychologist, not a primary care doctor. And to have the psychologist monitor you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 23, 2014)

I would not recommend self medicating in a situation like this. You should talk to a professional who can help guide you to an appropriate therapeutic resolution for your specific situation. It can take time to find and schedule a psychiatric specialist but a general practitioner should be able to assist you in the short term.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Oct 23, 2014)

You might want to contact the railroad's medical department. They might have some specific prohibitions against using such medicines.

jb


----------



## Alice (Oct 23, 2014)

I second Amamba's comment about using your real name.

For truck drivers, a lot of prescription and OTC meds will get a driver fired if found during random testing, even if prescribed. I suspect conductors might have the same problem. This is a good reason to consult your contract, union, and/or medical department in addition to the right kind of medical doctor.

Aside from what everyone else has said, you might look for a mentor in the industry. If you are not ordinarily this stressed then maybe you just need to tough it out for a while. The shortage of qualified rail workers has been in the news, so of course you won't see any time off that isn't required. And as a new hire you are probably getting the worst jobs. Both of those situations are temporary if you can hang in there long enough. In the meantime, do your best to eat and sleep right, exercise ... you know the routine.

Jobs are hard to get, you don't want to throw away this one unless you are sure it is not a good fit for you in the long term. Even then, you might want to identify a better fit before quitting and going back to school to pursue another direction.


----------

